# Intercostal Nerve Nuerolysis R T9-T12



## LORIN830 (Mar 23, 2009)

For an Intercostal Nerve Neurolysis  Right T9-T12...wouldn't it be 64421 (x1)? Since the code description reads intercostal nerves, multiple?

We got a denial back because it was billed 64420 and 64421 (3).

Thanks!


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 23, 2009)

See CPT code 64620.

Julie, CPC


----------

